# The true incarnation of the great maw!!! basing help



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey here he is glutteny or how ever you spell it aka the incarnation of the great maw!!!! I did not design this just painted!!
I need help how should I paint his base/ do up his base he will count just as a ogre tyrant so needs to be on that base just need ideas to decor it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

How is the rest of the army based?


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Just on plain grass/flock with a few rocks. But He needs to stand out alot more... somehow lol


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you have a picture to hand of one of the other bases in the army so we can see what colours and flock type you used.

It might give us some ideas for a twist that will make it stand out without him looking like he belongs in a completely different army.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well the base needs plenty of body parts.


----------

